# Cleaning, really really sucks.



## K U N O (Sep 11, 2016)

I'm sporting the biggest headache right now, after cleaning my bathroom. 

I had all the doors and windows open, all fans on, and this Clorox shit still fucked me UUUPPPP!

Even when I'm regular cleaning, I still end up sneezing for 2-3 days due to all the dust. 

This is why I hate cleaning, and only do it once a year. 


Anyone else have similar experiences, or just hate cleaning, in general?

This isn't a "chores" thread, btw.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Bender (Sep 11, 2016)

If it makes my house habitable for my house guests then I'll simply grit my teeth and get it done. You need to look at the bigger picture dude. It's about the impressions you want to make when you have visitors. 

  Hell, I used to hate my room until I cleaned it up last week.


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 11, 2016)

Yep thats how i am. Im just weird though mainly with my bathroom. I will clean it with a cleaning product that has bleach in then after that i will clean it again with just pure bleach. No matter how much ventilation i have the bleach always fucks me up, but my bathroom always smells nice and clean.


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 11, 2016)

Nah I've gotten used to cleaning.

My first ever job at the age of like 16 was as a kitchen porter and I got pushed hard to keep the kitchen clean and shit, kinda set me straight tbh cuz I was a lazy shit in my teens.

> Coming straight outta school to working in a busy kitchen

Man it was hell


----------



## Stunna (Sep 11, 2016)

I love cleaning/doing laundry while a program plays on TV, or while I listen to music.


----------



## John Wick (Sep 12, 2016)

I couldn't live in a dirty place, I usually have a shower so my bath stays clean and keeping the rest of my bathroom clean is pretty easy.


----------



## Roman (Sep 12, 2016)

I think the fact that you only clean it once a year is the reason you have to apply so much clorox that you get a headache for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John Wick (Sep 12, 2016)

Roman said:


> I think the fact that you only clean it once a year is the reason you have to apply so much clorox that you get a headache for it.


It  probably wasn't even teh cleaner that made him i'll just the smell of teh unwashed room.


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 12, 2016)

Roman said:


> I think the fact that you only clean it once a year is the reason you have to apply so much clorox that you get a headache for it.



I clean mine weekly and i still use a lot of bleach.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 12, 2016)

I keep reading the title as Clearly reality sucks


----------



## John Wick (Sep 12, 2016)

K U N O said:


> Telling someone to have respect for themselves, is common courtesy.



being realistic though would you have listened to me if I'd advised that you should clean weekly and rattled off a list of reasons why?


----------



## K U N O (Sep 12, 2016)

No


----------



## Saru (Sep 13, 2016)

This happens to me with Tilex / Pinesol. I don't use bleach to clean anything except dirty whites.

The smell is still enough to give me a sneeze attack though.


----------



## Bender (Sep 13, 2016)

Elated as hell. May finish cleaning by 12 and not 1pm like usually do.


----------



## Virus (Sep 13, 2016)

I read the title as cloning . tfw too much lab....


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 13, 2016)

Saru said:


> This happens to me with Tilex / Pinesol. I don't use bleach to clean anything except dirty whites.
> 
> The smell is still enough to give me a sneeze attack though.



I have to use bleach in the bathroom.


----------



## Sassy (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm kinda an OCD at cleanliness, don't particularly no why but I've always been consumed in keeping things clean. I've had a few times kept it pretty dirty within my room but I honest to god couldn't keep that up, I deep cleaned the entire room. It could go back to when I was little (around 8) and my mom drilled me on keeping things clean and doing stuff on time. *shrugs*


----------



## K U N O (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm the opposite. I like having things dirty. Once I get something new, I have to dirty it. Rooms, toys, underwear, cars, women, dishes, etc


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 14, 2016)

tfw i have a mother who loves me and does this all for me

feels great man


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 3, 2016)

i love cleaning. vacuuming and doing laundry especially. 



Saru said:


> This happens to me with Tilex / Pinesol. I don't use bleach to clean anything except dirty whites.
> 
> The smell is still enough to give me a sneeze attack though.



weirdly i love the smell of pine sol lavender. just the scent alone is enough to make me wonder what else needs cleaning. i also like the smell of Dettol and bleach. 

i know. I'm sick


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 3, 2016)

I'm not a dirty person at all, so cleaning actually feels more cleansing. 

You must be very very dirty.


----------



## Karasu (Oct 31, 2016)

Try steam. It's like dropping a nuke on anything gross, and it doesn't kill your eyes/lungs. 

I use steam, but still like bleach for some things doe. My mind thinks that bleach smell = clean.


----------

